# CCTV camera



## Tech&ME (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to buy CCTV camera for Remote monitoring. Kindly please help me find a cheap and best one.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 30, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> the cheapest one which is available is Dome Camera for Rs. 500
> 
> while you can also get a Good Reolution Night Vision Camera for Rs. 1000


 
Where can I buy one ? Any online store, etc ? Please help


----------



## CCusers (Mar 4, 2008)

Tech&ME said:


> I would like to buy CCTV camera for Remote monitoring. Kindly please help me find a cheap and best one.



You can get your solution for cctv camera here..... enjoy


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 4, 2008)

So ccusers had to make a new id just to post this^^?

Here is another from google
*electronics.listings.ebay.in/Security-Systems_W0QQsacatZ48633QQsocmdZListingItemList


----------



## William.Gibson (Aug 20, 2008)

Tech&ME said:


> Where can I buy one ? Any online store, etc ? Please help



There are lots of online store available on internet. you can search by Googling.



_____________
wiiliam
CCTV Camera


----------

